# [Enemy-Territory Map Editor] Ammo- und HealthStationen füllen?



## daDom (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Hoffe, ich bin hier richtig.

ich arbeite mit dem *GtkRadiant 1.3.8-ET* und möchte für meine Map Ammo- und Healthstationen erstellen, an denen sich die Gamer bedienen können.

Die Gerüste habe ich schon erstellt, doch im Game selbst erscheinen dort keine Packs...

Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## swampdragon (29. Dezember 2003)

*ET Mapping*

Ich würde mein Glück mal eher hier versuchen :

http://www.wolfenstein.4players.de:1100/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1044


----------



## daDom (30. Dezember 2003)

Danke Dir!

Werd's mir bei Zeiten zu Gemüte führen...


Gruß
daDom


----------

